# DISH Network® Introduces HD Local Channels In Four New Markets (7/1/09)



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

* Continues Reign as HD Leader with HD Locals in 150 Markets Covering More Than 92 Percent of U.S. Households

*

*WHAT: *DISH Network is the clear leader in high definition, and today, the company fortified its first-place ranking by announcing the launch of high definition local channels in four new markets.

*WHERE: *Ft. Wayne, Ind.; La Crosse-Eau Claire, Wis.; Panama City, Fla; and Wausau-Rhinelander, Wis.

*WHEN:* HD local channels became available to existing DISH Network® subscribers at approximately 5 p.m. ET on July 1, 2009.

*WHY: *No one offers HD locals in more markets than DISH Network!

*HOW: *DISH Networkcustomers with an HD receiver who subscribe to HD programming and HD locals will now receive high definition feeds of their broadcasts at no additional charge. For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings, please visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

*About DISH Network Corporation 
*DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's HD leader, provides approximately 13.584 million satellite TV customers as of March 31, 2009 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVR ViP® 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.


----------



## msdawg22 (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought Tupelo/Columbus, MS was supposed to launch this week as week?


----------



## bigbw1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Mr Charlie said it himself on his last Charlie Chat. Columbus MS HD locals will be available July 1st, and here it is the 3rd and no Columbus/Tupelo HD locals on Dish. I sent Dish an email asking what was up and here is a copy of what they replied.

"Thank you for your email. We understand your concerns. We would like to add the HD local channels from Columbus/Tupelo, MS sooner to make viewers like you happy. However, we do not have any specific information regarding your inquiry. Please understand that it is our intent to add a variety of programming and services to please current and future subscribers. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.
Again, we value your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please stay tuned for consumer Charlie Chats that are broadcast monthly on Channel 101 or logon to our website for future programming announcements.

Please be advised that we will not contact you after we submit this request. However, we will use this information to determine what channels we offer in the future.

We realize that in today's competitive world you have a choice in services. We thank you for your continued support, and your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to dishnetwork.com or reply to this email.

DISH Network is committed to providing world class customer service to our customers. In an effort to continually improve our services, we ask that you take time to complete this short survey to let us know how we are doing. We appreciate your time in evaluating our performance.

Click on the link below to start the survey:

dishnetwork.com/data/services/csat/survey.aspx

Sincerely,
Maja J. Q9P
TID:OR-Chrysler
DISH Network eCare
Please include all previous correspondence when replying."​
What this sounds like 2 me is that they have no idea what I am talking about and they have no plans to carry our HD locals. I sent a reply asking, why would Charlie lie if he never intended on uplinking our HD locals......Ill see tomm maybe what they say if they even reply back at all.


----------



## Gene Steinberg (Jun 8, 2009)

No, it's just a standard form letter with nothing more than canned content. Don't make any assumptions about it one way or another.

Peace,
Gene


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, that's a standard auto-reply when they have no new info to tell you about whatever you asked.

Those things might mean something, or the locals could launch 6 minutes later for all the auto-reply guy knows.


----------



## Gene Steinberg (Jun 8, 2009)

They don't read the press releases either, but they will know when they get the memo.

Peace,
Gene


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Just found the Ft Wayne locals in HD while flipping through the guide. Very cool. 
Now have have nothing else to grouse about with Dish. Dang it! 

Anyway, thanks Dish!


----------



## bigbw1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have only beed with dish for 4 months now. Before that I had been with Directv for 11 years. I changed to dish bc they have more and better programing options including HD at a slightly lower price, but direct has them beat in the service dept and also they seem to walk a lil more on the honest side of doing buisness. Direct didnt tell me anything that wasnt true, if I had a problem it was solved with 1 call most of the time by english speaking americans. Seems to me that dish csr's either tell you what you want to hear or they are simply misinformed. guess I am just spoilled to direct's service and need to get adjusted to dishes form of service. If directv said they are going to have my hd locals by a certain date then they would be on by that date and I guess I expect dish to be the same way. Its just a case of service vs programing....Im sure dish will have my HD locals sooner or later. hopefully sooner being they have been talks and rumors about it and also Mr Charlie said it himself on his last chat, not sure how much that means. I guess in the mean time ill be playing the waiting game.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

bigbw1,

My experience with Dish is they really don't make promises about dates of service. When pressed they offer that service is expanding, most HD in the industry, stuff like that -- nothing meaningful. 

Then one day without fanfare, there it is. 

That said, I've been told that they monitor this forum and if there is enough chatter things seem to happen. An example was all the lamenting around Scifi not being in HD during the peak of BSG. Shortly before the season opener, Scifi HD lit up. It was obvious that this had happened suddenly, the guide was blank for a day or two until they got caught up with things. No announcements, no promises, just all of a sudden there it was.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, since Fort Wayne was placed on 129 and we look at 110, 119 and 61.5, called in. Had to haggle my way out of a $59.95 trip charge, but, we're getting what we need this Friday.


----------



## bigbw1 (Jul 3, 2009)

So dish in a sense does "here it is now go away and quit bothering me" kind of deals......I just wish charlie wouldnt give exact dates if he aint going to stick with them.


----------

